# non habitual tax



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi again

As previously state we are living off my husbands private pension and want to become residents, how does the tax affect us

Thanking you in anticipation

Moe


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Moe

That all depends.
You are a bit short on detail.
so a few more bits of information will be needed

1. The source country of the pension.
2. The time you spend in Portugal per annum

Think if you can supply that then you will get a more precise answer

HTH

Rob


----------



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi


The pension is a private one from uk and not a resident as yet but thinking of moving to portugal. I just wanted to know how it affects us if we buy a property outright to live in portugal with a small private pension

Thanks

Moe


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

moebaj said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> The pension is a private one from uk and not a resident as yet but thinking of moving to portugal. I just wanted to know how it affects us if we buy a property outright to live in portugal with a small private pension
> ...


Hi Moe
Well clearly, not paying Tax will help 
Purchase of property would follow normal procedures applicable..............no change there

HTH

Rob


----------



## Longfella (Oct 7, 2016)

My research tells me that, once you register as a non-habitual Portuguese resident with the tax authorities in Portugal, and own or are renting property in Portugal, your private pension income will be free of Portuguese tax. Also,I believe that you have to be living, or renting, in Portugal for 183+ days, which do not have to be consecutive.

However, i would very much appreciate the name and contact details of a good, SMALL accountant in Portugal as the larger accountancy firms charge huge fees for this relatively simple process i.e. where the applicant is living only on private pension income - and not intending to work in Portugal.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

You can now apply yourself online on the Finanças website.


----------



## Longfella (Oct 7, 2016)

Many thanks, Pgmills, for your quick response.

I see that FINANCAS seems to be the Portuguese for Tax office but I was looking for the name and contact details of a small, inexpensive, English-speaking accountant who could deal with our application for Non-Habitual Residency.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Your choice from among this list of 6319 - probably there are half a dozen within that lot that don't care to speak English but the rest will.

pai.pt - contablista - portugal

Choose a few near to where you will be based, call them and ask your questions


----------



## Longfella (Oct 7, 2016)

Many thanks, MrBife, for your reply. I'm guessing that your link is to accounting services in particular areas in Portugal. i googled it but the response was unclear. For example, i don't know where your 6319 comes in. Is that the number of small accounting practices in the whole of Portugal? For example, by substituting ALGARVE for the word PORTUGAL in your link I come up with two such accounting practices in the Algarve!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Contablistas (accountants in Portuguese) in the Algarve comes up with a choice of 306 when I do it. The website is the online version of the yellow pages. (Paginas Amarelas)


----------



## Longfella (Oct 7, 2016)

Ataboy, MrBife. The cloud has lifted now that you've cleared this up. Many thanks again.


----------

